
Ask HN: What can I learn right now that'll benefit me forever - amerf1
Share a lesson you learnt. I understand you may have a story to share, but keep it simple, down to the lesson you learnt or the experience in a nutshell
======
kev6168
If a certain technology is very interesting/promising, then stop wasting large
amount of time on Reddit/HN seeking advice/opinions about _whether_ you should
learn it or not. Instead, find 3 or 4 hours to finish some introductory
tutorials to actually get to know the thing.

This 3 hour work will relieve you from weeks, even months, of
uncertainty/lurking, not to mention the possible anxiety due to not
understanding people's conversations. By the end of the 3 or 4 hour studying,
you actually learned something, and can decide confidently on your next moves.

For example, as a Vim user, I always wanted to learn Emacs, and god know how
much time I have wasted in reading those fun editor war threads. Last month in
one evening I finally installed it, finished the built-in tutorial in 2 hours.
Then I installed Spacemacs which has been hot recently, I spent another 2
hours playing around, learning how to configure it. In 4 hours I gained a
pretty solid idea about Emacs' setup, how to do common tasks, some useful
packages, including the annoyingly frequently mentioned Org-mode (ok, it is
indeed powerful, e.x., the calendar thing is pretty rad). Emacs is extensible
for sure, but I know I don't have time to learn it now. I also know in the
future I will start with default Emacs, not Spacemacs, if I renew my learning.

Anyway, I have this problem of waiting and lurking. IMO spending a few hours
finishing one or two tutorials _today_ is a much better approach than
weeks/months of evaluating through reading Reddit/HN posts. For example, even
if you apply this method conservatively -- once every 15 days, you will
accumulate _hands-on_ knowledge on more than 20 new technologies in a year.

~~~
keithy
Yeah, I was curious about React, spent the next two days of non stop just
learning it, and haven't looked back. I use it for a lot of my web app
projects now and it's been great.

I do feel annoyed by people who get caught up in the hype and say "we'll use
react on our stack" when they don't even know what React is. I just point them
to the facebook tutorial.

------
silverlight
Learn how to manage your money so that you control your lifestyle, rather than
letting it control you. Start simple by keeping track of your expenses, then
develop a budget so that you aren't spending all of your money every month.
Eventually you'll get to the point where you have the option to do what you
enjoy in life rather than feeling like you're trapped on an endless treadmill.

If you want something to do right this minute, just start working with Mint or
You Need a Budget (depending on how automated you want things).

~~~
valbaca
Next, figure out what it means to "have enough to retire" (and why it has
nothing really to do with age).

------
walterbell
Speed-reading of nonfiction. It is possible to double or triple reading speed
in a short time (days/weeks of intermittent practice).

Expansion of vocabulary and etymology by reading "old" books and papers:
changes the "resolution", precision and context of thought.

Filtering of "content" into timeless classics (of which there are several
centuries of reading) and likely timeless future classics. Much can be
ignored. Social network analysis can cluster related material for inclusion,
exclusion and comparative analysis of bias.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/brettnelson/2012/06/04/do-you-
re...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/brettnelson/2012/06/04/do-you-read-fast-
enough-to-be-successful/)

------
PopeOfNope
Learn how to sell. All of life is sales, from job interviews to convincing
your boss to go with X solution instead of Y.

------
Red_Tarsius
Eat healthy. I know you _think_ you know this, everyone does. Yet, everyone
eats like no tomorrow. People as young as 30yo get very sick because of a poor
diet and a lack of self-discipline. You don't want to ruin half of your life
for a bunch of donuts and hamburgers.

------
nsshey
I learnt that in a workplace, be replaceable. As ironic as it sounds, that
will keep you the job (along with your other great qualities). For a
developer, keep your code clean, organized, COMMENTED. Have documentation.

~~~
Esox
This is very true.

I recently left a position as a developer where I may have been considered
irreplaceable by some. I had worked with some systems and websites for so long
I became a fixture of this organization.

When opportunities and change were presented to me from higher-ups in my
organization my direct supervisors took it upon themselves to do everything in
their power to prevent it. It wasn't pretty, there was plenty of drama, guilt,
and even some underhandedness. Needless to say I found a new position ASAP.

In my new position I'm replaceable. I believe that if I left today someone
could take my place relatively easily. However, I'm much happier and it's
refreshing to feel like I have mobility in my career again.

------
bluerail
Always keep an open mind.

I had this problem that when knowing from others that things I have known are
basically incorrect but wouldn't wholeheartedly accept it, given how factually
their proof is. Whenever you need to correct yourself, analyze it and be ready
to unlearn.

Always remember, there are dragons in earth and you haven't seen it. Yet.

------
lgieron
If a music in a club/concert feels like it's too loud, it probably is. Leave
before you damage your hearing permanently.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Plan ahead, bring earplugs. There are some that don't affect frequency
response too drastically, so they won't ruin the music. Etymotic High Fidelity
earplugs aren't too expensive.

------
Rifu
Proper sitting posture is something you can pick up in the next hour and its
benefits can be felt for the rest of your life.

------
workerdee
Stay hungry, stay passionate, stay focused, be respectful. Life really is
short. We all make mistakes. Forgive yourself, forgive other people. Work
hard/smart enough so at the very least you aren't a burden on others, and at
most, you can take care of others. We are all in this together. And learn how
to code! :)

------
ac360
Economics In One Lesson – Henry Hazlitt

Short, simple read that forever enables you to unspin the nonsense surrounding
you.

~~~
walterbell
Available at:
[https://mises.org/sites/default/files/Economics%20in%20One%2...](https://mises.org/sites/default/files/Economics%20in%20One%20Lesson_2.pdf)

------
Andaith
Learning another language(preferably a popular one) is always a good
investment.

------
andersthue
I learned to let go, gave me the gift of less suffering.

------
navanit
How to politely and firmly ask for what you want.

------
4ydx
Protect your hearing and your vision.

------
EliRivers
Put your money into low cost index funds with dividends reinvested.

------
Anand_S
Learn How to say NO.

~~~
dutchrapley
And the importance of it. Saying NO often allows you to say YES when it
matters.

------
a3n
I know enough to know that I don't know enough.

